# labor snacks?



## Mrs Dragonfly

My midwives suggested to bring snacks for labor and a small meal for afterward. What snacks did you eat while laboring or plan to take with? I honestly can't imagine eating during labor but I can see why it would be important so it's best for us to take snacks.


----------



## Missyann

I had coconut water with protein, almond milk and Gatorade in addition to water. During early labor, I ate peanut butter on bread, but after the contractions got too close, I couldn't get a bite down before another contraction started. I recommend the easy to digest liquid nutrition.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

DH and I have brown rice protein powder that I plan to take since it's easy to drink when you mix it with anything, including water.

Congratulations on your LO's arrival! I noticed that he was sunny side up, what was that like? My midwife told me that mine is in that position as well so I'm doing as many stretches/poses she tells me to try and get her to move.


----------



## Missyann

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> DH and I have brown rice protein powder that I plan to take since it's easy to drink when you mix it with anything, including water.
> 
> Congratulations on your LO's arrival! I noticed that he was sunny side up, what was that like? My midwife told me that mine is in that position as well so I'm doing as many stretches/poses she tells me to try and get her to move.

I didn't find out until after the fact that he was facing up. He was facing left and my placenta was anterior, so when the midwife broke my water, he turned. I was on my back when she did this, so I am not sure if that also played into his position. You might ask your midwife about that and if maybe hands and knees when the water is broken could help turn the baby forward.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you for the tip! I'll definitely mention it to my midwife when I see her on Wednesday. It would make sense that maybe baby could turn while breaking waters on hands and knees since that's one of the pain positions my midwife wants me doing multiple times a day to get her to turn.


----------



## BunnyN

My labour was 38hrs total so I think I would have struggled if I had made if I hadn't made a point of eating and drinking early on. Towards the end I couldn't face food and anything I did eat or drink just came back up. Porridge oats was what worked the best for me but it was a home birth so not so handy for taking with you.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I don't mind cold oatmeal so that's an idea that I'll need to take with us.


----------



## Nina83

This is a great thread!
I'll make 2 jars of overnight oatmeal, that's a great idea.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I told DH we need oatmeal and brown rice ready to go. Brown rice is easy because we can toss a bunch of veggies in quickly and call it good.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm thinking about juice and Gatorade, and soft, gentle foods. Maybe cream of wheat, yogurt, or jello cups? We'll have a fridge and microwave in the room, so I have some flexibility, but I have no idea what will sound good and stay down in labor.


----------



## BunnyN

For me as soon as labour got going I couldn't face anything strong flavored. And to be honest it had as much to do with what wasn't too awful coming back up as it had to do with what went down well. That's why I settled on oatmeal. It was the best food for me when I had terrible morning sickness too. At some point someone gave me tea with honey to drink too, which was okay in small sips. Later in labour icecubes were nice because I felt really hot.


----------



## mandaa1220

I couldn't even think of food during labor! Too intense! I went about 20 hours without food when I went in labor, but drank tons of water to prevent them from requiring an iv.


----------



## sma1588

with my daughter who was born sunny side up ( hurt like u know what) it was a 13 hr labor by induction and had tons of monitors on me so stuck in bed for 13 hrs. I had to labor and birth in the typical lay on ure back legs in stirups and no food!!!!!! they wouldn't even give me a plain nasty sand which and I had to beg for ice chips. the oxygen mask made my mouth so dry I was gaging while I tried to push. I had no energy at all and was really about to give up on pushing. this time they will not be doing an epi since it failed last time I wont b strapped to monitors unless needed and will be taking my own snacks. things like frozen smoothie shakers and juice to mix with crackers nuts jello gateraide. but this time I plan to labor more at home if it starts on its own


----------



## d_b

I packed so many snacks for #1's births but there was no way could I eat during labour! I almost threw up several times. Afterwards I had toast and orange juice. I didn't bother packing food for #2 except for stuff for OH :)


----------



## SarahBear

I ate a pear... and threw it back up... My labor was only 3 hours long though. Not sure what to do in a long labor... maybe something more solid and high in protein. Afterward, I wanted steak, but we didn't have any that wasn't frozen, so I had ravioli with red sauce afterward.


----------



## BunnyN

Having had a 38hr labour I was glad that I had made an effort to eat and drink earlier on. I think I would have struggled more towards the end if I hadn't. I did throw up a few times but managed to keep some down. I don't think there is any need to force yourself to eat if you really don't want to but its easy to forget early on and then not be able to later. I think a lot of the times you won't end up eating snacks but its better have them and not use them than need them and not have them. 

This time I think I will make an effort to drink a bunch at the beggining of labour because last time I got to the point I felt dehydrated and like I wanted to drink but couldn't keep it down. The MW wanted me to pee afterwards to make sure things were working propperly before she left and I remember thinking how was I suposed to pee when I hadn't drunk hardly anything in about 20hrs. I did manage to squeeze out a tiny pee so I could tell her I had.


----------



## RaspberryK

I had a few bites of toast, spoons of honey, apple, I really didn't want anything at all thought (26 hours)

Xx


----------



## Eline

I don't have any labour experience yet (I was triggered to read the thread anyway because of the word snacks), but I was given the tip to bring some Dextro Energy. It gives energy quickly and it melts away on your tongue so you don't have to chew on it if that would bother you.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh I did have a few nuts, I'd probably have nuts if I needed anything this time. 
Xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Wow I feel totally on the wrong path with my labour snacks!
I was planning natural cereal bars, jellies and some choc just in case.
Maybe something savoury like crisps or rice cakes

We only live 10 mins away so oh will go out for something substantial if I have to stay in


----------



## Missyann

Phoenix, I would say that it's up to you. These are mainly suggestions and as you can see, there are a wide variety of opinions on this issue. Eat/bring the food you feel will give you that extra bit of energy and that you don't mind throwing up, when/if that happens. My labor was 24+ hours, half of that at home, and I would not have been able to push for 3 hours if I had not eaten anything once labor started.


----------



## BunnyN

I agree, go with what feels right. 

For me I only wanted to eat bland things but everyone is different. Some people find sweet things really help.


----------



## zorak

With my first we brought Gatorade, jello, nuts and oat based cereal bars. I had a fast labor with intense contract tons so only managed the jello but my husband was so glad of everything we'd packed.


----------

